# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  What Happened to Mr. Spriggs BBQ?????

## Bimmerdude

Driving along Air Depot, I noticed that Mr. Spriggs BBQ is closed.  What happened?  That place was pretty good.  Sign of the times, I guess.

----------


## dmoor82

I heard they are moving to Midwest Blvd. And NE 10th St., quarter mile north of 10th!

----------


## dmoor82

I live close to that area and I have seen a Mr. Spriggs van in a closed up shop on the East side of Midwest Blvd. a quarter mile North of NE 10th. I also have noticed a lot of remodeling and construction vehicles in that same parking lot!

----------


## Roger S

They are moving to NE 10th and Midwest Blvd. Do not know the status of the new location.

----------


## Easy180

Admit it. You sing the song every time you read Mr. Spriggs barbecue.

----------


## Roger S



----------


## bombermwc

I know some people love it, but I wont miss it. I always felt like it was sub-par and had nasty sauce.

----------


## Achilleslastand

Didn't Mr Spriggs used to be on N Western back in the day in the same bldg. as Earls? Or am I thinking of another BBQ joint?

----------


## Roger S

I don't remember what was in that location before Earl's and I don't remember Mr. Spriggs ever having a second location outside of Midwest City but you may also notice I included a lot of "I don't remember" along with this. So I really don't remember.

----------


## Dubya61

Mr. Spriggs used to have a second location on 10th near MacArthur, but that was closed.
Mr. Spriggs is one of my favorite BBQ locations, but then again, I like almost ANY BBQ and am very forgiving.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> I don't remember what was in that location before Earl's and I don't remember Mr. Spriggs ever having a second location outside of Midwest City but you may also notice I included a lot of "I don't remember" along with this. So I really don't remember.


Well there was a BBQ joint there before Earls ruined err I mean moved in ......the name escapes me though.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Didn't Mr Spriggs used to be on N Western back in the day in the same bldg. 
> as Earls? Or am I thinking of another BBQ joint?


Leo's BBQ was located on N. Western where the Gridiron Drive In was.  Not 
sure if it's the same location.

----------


## Roger S

I only rode past that building once a week for 8 years when I mowed yards with my dad in NH but I am totally drawing a blank.

Prunepicker mentioning Leo's being there at one time does seem to ring a bell.

----------


## MWCGuy

Is this in the shopping center on the NE corner or somewhere further up. I would think the old Pizza Hut building would be good for them. Then again it looks like somebody is living there (old Pizza Hut).

----------


## Roger S

> Is this in the shopping center on the NE corner or somewhere further up.


I haven't driven over there to check it out myself yet. I assumed they would be moving into the old Pizza Hut but do not know for sure the exact location.

I didn't even know they were moving until we pulled into the parking lot on the first day of the OKC Broken Rib Tour and saw the sign.

----------


## ctchandler

PP and Achilleslastand,
Before Earl's it was Leo's, but I'm pretty sure it was owned by his (ex)wife.  I think it was an attempt to reconcile before the actual divorce occurred.  But it was very good and everything was just like 36th and Kelly.  My company on Lincoln blvd had relocated and we were close to this location.  
C. T.


> Leo's BBQ was located on N. Western where the Gridiron Drive In was.  Not 
> sure if it's the same location.

----------


## mmonroe

Soo.... i'm surprised no one has posted on here anything about seeing the "Mr. Spriggs" van on Air Depot next to Apple Medical.  There are people there working late at night and seeing through the door it looks like tables and chairs.  Maybe they're coming back!

----------


## bluedogok

> PP and Achilleslastand,
> Before Earl's it was Leo's, but I'm pretty sure it was owned by his (ex)wife.  I think it was an attempt to reconcile before the actual divorce occurred.  But it was very good and everything was just like 36th and Kelly.  My company on Lincoln blvd had relocated and we were close to this location.  
> C. T.


Yep, after the divorce Feedie got the N Western location and renamed it Feedie's before it closed, she still bought the sauce from Leo. That building was vacant for a few years before Earl's opened up. Charles (the son) opened up another Leo's location around the same time as Earl's on N Western just north of the grocery store (Kennard's I think) north of Wilshire, it wasn't open very long. I saw Feedie occasionally at the 36th & Kelly location not long after we moved to Austin in 2003.

----------


## Bullbear

There also use to be a Mr Spriggs BBQ location about 15 years ago or more at 36th and N May avenue in the strip mall next to Duncan Donuts. .I use to eat there several times a week!.  I don't really like my choices of BBQ in my neighborhood currently. I sure wish I could find something I love close by!

any suggestions?

----------


## Urbanized

Oops LOL. YouTube was already posted.

----------


## ctchandler

Bluedogok,
Charles also opened a store in Edmond on 2nd street, just East of Bryant Square, a strip mall.  I believe it was the first store on the West end.  It wasn't there very long, probably less than a year.
C. T.


> Yep, after the divorce Feedie got the N Western location and renamed it Feedie's before it closed, she still bought the sauce from Leo. That building was vacant for a few years before Earl's opened up. Charles (the son) opened up another Leo's location around the same time as Earl's on N Western just north of the grocery store (Kennard's I think) north of Wilshire, it wasn't open very long. I saw Feedie occasionally at the 36th & Kelly location not long after we moved to Austin in 2003.

----------


## Stew

Mr. Sprigg's BBQ has reopened  at their new location on Air Depot.

----------


## dankrutka

> Mr. Sprigg's BBQ has reopened  at their new location on Air Depot.


 Can we get them to start repairing the greatest commercial of all time?

----------


## QUAPAW5

Closed ... went by there on Monday evening @ 7PM ... locked up tighter than a drum

----------


## Martin

some smaller restaurants are closed sundays and mondays, so it could be that.  -M

----------


## ctchandler

> some smaller restaurants are closed sundays and mondays, so it could be that.  -M


Martin,
Good point.  Historically, barbecue joints have been closed on Mondays.  I think it has changed over the years, but it could be the case with Mr. Spriggs.
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> Martin,
> Good point.  Historically, barbecue joints have been closed on Mondays.  I think it has changed over the years, but it could be the case with Mr. Spriggs.
> C. T.


It's still a common practice in rural parts of the state... Especially the mom & pop places that are open on Saturdays.... Sunday and Monday are their weekends..... The exception seems to be SW Oklahoma where they close on Saturday and Sunday.

----------


## QUAPAW5

Yes I know but there web page hours of operation states otherwise ... gonna try again later today

----------


## Martin

> Yes I know but there web page hours of operation states otherwise ... gonna try again later today


hmm... i wasn't able to find hours of operation on their website when i looked yesterday.

was this the site you checked?  Spriggs BBQ

----------


## TaoMaas

> Closed ... went by there on Monday evening @ 7PM ... locked up tighter than a drum


We drove by this past weekend and noticed their "Open" sign was lit so it may be as other have said...they're just closed on Mondays.

----------


## QUAPAW5

Hrs of Operation was on there OLD site @1010 S Air depot or thereabouts not at 700 blk of Air Depot .. Sorry about that ....

----------


## ctchandler

I went by Mr. Spriggs today and the sign said open and there were several vehicles parked in front.
C. T.

----------


## Jenni

I heard Mr Spriggs isn't coming back.  I've been smoking my own bbq with wood from GrowOKC Mushrooms | Pinion Wood | Smoking Firewood  Good home eatin!

----------

